# Have you seen these yet???



## Outlaw333

As I just tweeted to Coffee Hit, I don't need these, they are totally unnecessary but absolutely Mac-Daddy!

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/hario-v60-drip-scale/p1067


----------



## fatboyslim

Not even kidding, I was thinking of duck taping an ok stopwatch to my scales for this purpose.

It just makes sense to have these functions together. If only it could some how measure brew temp as well!?!?!


----------



## MWJB

I'm using the 1000g/0.1g pocket scales, that everyone including Coffee Hit sell, for brewed...but the 30s 'time-out' is a pain, I have to keep dabbing the scales, they're also a bit small for a Clever Dripper, need to put the CCD on a saucer then reach under with a spoon handle to tare them out...I'm skint this month but I was looking at the On Balance 3000g/0.1g scales from http://www.ourweigh.co.uk at a similar price to the Hario, but no timer built in (which is no biggie).


----------



## lookseehear

OMGizzle that's cool. My Salter scales just broke as well.

It's a lot of money though!


----------



## Outlaw333

I'm currently using a .01 x 100 for dosing and a Salter 2KG scale for brewing and a crap timer, like I said I don't need the Hario but it will be so nice to have a one stop shop for brewed and I would even be happy using it to dose as unlike espresso I have yet to find a need for measuring to the 100th of the gram or brewed. It will be nice to have a faster reacting scale too as sometimes if im not careful i can overshoot due to the delay on the Salter.

It does cost a bit of money but as well as being the cats pyjamas, the write up does say it's the last brew scale you will ever need to buy!

Like Mark said though a temp device would have been great, again unnecessary but if you are going to do it, why not take into the 'Uber' catagory? A simple integrated Type K thermometer would have been the way forward.


----------



## beebah

hmmm. These look interesting - Made by Hario means they would be quite reliable? I'd been looking at these scales http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002LZ7NY8/ref=asc_df_B002LZ7NY89139210?smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&tag=cfukweb-21&linkCode=asn&creative=22206&creativeASIN=B002LZ7NY8 which have some sort of thermometer on them to measure ambient room temp. - don't know where the sensor is though.


----------



## Pablo

It does look quite nice but is it worth £65?!! Not to me but then again I am the type that bought two knock off Hario syphons (I think they're made in the same factory though as they're identical apart from the branding).

I use these scales but from a different seller (same as MWJB's scales I think as they look the same as Coffeehit's):

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-1000g-x-0-1g-Digital-Pocket-Weighing-Mini-Scales-Batteries-UK-/180935641188?pt=UK_BOI_Electrical_Test_Measurement_Equipment_ET&hash=item2a209ac864

This triple timer which is great for up to 3 different simultaneous programmable countdowns. It's light, feels a little cheap but does the job very well and has a magnet on the back:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110825962579?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648

Also, slightly off topic but this thermometer I have found to be excellent as it has a programmable temperature alarm:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0054Y0VX8/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00


----------



## JFranklin_01

quality!!!


----------



## garydyke1

Nooooo my salter scales have just had water spilled on them and I think they are dead!

Cant possibly brew coffee by guesswork

: (


----------



## Obsy

I once brewed coffee by guesswork and it was super tasty. Never could recreate the brew though. Are you tempted by the £65 Coffeehit ones?


----------



## garydyke1

I cannot afford those, too many things need doing to the house.

Ive seen these http://www.amazon.co.uk/Salter-Arc-Electronic-Scale-White/dp/B0024OB072/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

Im making do with kantan brews, 12g coffee (weighted on my ''drug dealer'' issue scales ) and guessing 200ml water , filling my 'in my mug' mug 3/4 full. Attempt number 2 smells as murdered as attempt no 1 (which ended up as plant food)...poor Tarrazu 12.50 a bag coffee : (


----------



## MWJB

What's the max load for the little scales? 300g?

Got a coffee glass instead of the mug?

Weigh out 175g of hot water (80C?) into a light/plastic receptacle (so as not to over load scales), transfer to glass. Mark the water line on the glass with a sharpie.

Do the usual with the Kantan until the extraction hits the 175 water line? (Yank it off the glass if still water to drip through when beverage hits 175 line).

Not perfect, but eliminates a proportion of the guess work...


----------



## garydyke1

Its a 50g limit : ( designed for small amounts of powders I suspect!


----------



## Obsy

The joys of house ownership. I'm still working through my list 10 years on. I can't justify the scales either as they're not a necessity.

MWJB suggestion seems good until your new scales arrive. Hope you get a decent brew otherwise those plants are going to be very lucky! At least you have 2 bags of Tarrazu, that's something.


----------



## MWJB

@ GaryDyke "Its a 50g limit : ( designed for small amounts of powders I suspect!"

I should have guessed if my suggestion was feasible, that you'd already have given it, or something similar, a crack before posting ;-)

Are they the Dalman Miniscule scales?


----------



## garydyke1

Actually these:

Tanita 120g Pocket Scale T-1479V

But place more than 50g on the scale and it just states 'E'


----------



## garydyke1

Ive left the Salters in the sun, possibly a days drying might save them, fingers crossed!


----------



## jimbow

If you have not done so already, I suggest taking out the batteries and opening up as much of the device (battery compartments, etc.) as possible. I know it is tempting but no not try to switch it on at this stage. Let it dry out at room temperature for at least 24 hours.


----------



## garydyke1

Ordered some more , if they work again then I have some spare or dedicated coffee ones


----------



## Outlaw333

Ok so the Salter Gnomes have been up to no good again and thusly my brew scales have died too.. I will be getting a set of Harios in the near future but I have spent all my money on pro-audio equipment(*recording studio stuff) in preparation for getting my studio back, so have no spare cash at the mo, I might pick up another set of salters in the mean time but until then I am forced into thinking outside the box, so I present to you the result of my Baldrick style 'cunning plan'...

So you think it's just an upside down illy can...










but with the help of my trusty master tools...










and many long hours development in the Composites and R&D lab, finally my creation is born..










And there it is, a shining star of engineering genius in the all too bleak world of emergency home coffee brewing equipment.


----------



## Earlepap

That is brilliant. But how does it help weigh things?


----------



## garydyke1

Like it. Also flumoxed on its ability to weigh anything

Is the result in the cup improved from just having the v60 directly on the cup, aeration perhaps?


----------



## Outlaw333

It doesn't and its not 'the' most accurate technique but I can roughly guage (by adding the level in the V60 plus what is already in the cup) when i have hit 250ml.


----------



## Outlaw333

I know the v60 is transparent but you can't see when it is steamed up how much is in the cup hence.the elevation.


----------



## MWJB

I like it!


----------



## fatboyslim

Nick you should see the brew bar in Tapped and Packed on Tottenham Court Rd. Its handmade and is simply genius.

I'll try and take a photo next time I'm in there.

Nice work there, I see your little hoover-hero isn't lurking in the background on these photos. Learnt from previous mistakes?


----------



## lookseehear

Nice! I've been thinking about diy-ing a v60 brew station for a little while. Yours is a bit more ghetto than I was planning for, but awesome nonetheless!


----------



## Earlepap

Remember when they made Tracey Island on Blue Peter?


----------



## Outlaw333

HaHaHaHaHa!!! Ghetto! CCML!*

It may not be pretty but next time you knacker your scales, there is an emergency measure that allows some degree of accuracy!

I think comparing it to Blue Peters Tracy Island is a rather lavish complement!

Batman, I just had a look on Tapped & Packed's website and you're right that thing looks amazing! The Ubervac is always lurking, look just behind Silvia and you'll see him peeking!

(*CCML is a pretty lowbrow and somewhat disgusting acronym that was born from a conversation with my sister, we were talking about our shared hatred of acronyms, we had also just been talking about embarrassing bodies, the sum of the two conversations was our own spoof acronym 'CCML' or 'Cottage Cheesed Myself Laughing'.)


----------



## Earlepap

http://tinyurl.com/bnp62x2

Hmmmmm...


----------



## MWJB

Great idea Earlepap!  I had been looking at jam/jelly strainers too...

http://www.lakeland.co.uk/14622/lakeland-jelly-strainer

But not sure whether the top ring is too wide for a typical 115mm diameter base cone? Ruler against the screen & upscaling suggests this one might work? About the same price as new paint strainers though. New both jam & paint strainers are about half the price of a cheap brew station, but the brew station makes sense if you are anticipating more than on brew at a a time?

Even wondering if a thick coathanger has enough length & strength to suspend a plastic cone (~100g, plus grinds, plus water, plus brew water in pulse pours...200g-ish) over a cup? I'll give it a crack when I get home...


----------



## Earlepap

Wow, I think Lakeland need to re-think the photography - it looks like they're straining a bag of sick.


----------



## garydyke1

''You too can strain your own stomach contents! Hmmmm bile-tastic''


----------



## pendragoncs

What about something like

http://www.labtechindia.net/tripod-stand-round-2107.html


----------



## MWJB

@ Pendragoncs - £7.04 each inc VAT from http://www.coleparmer.co.uk


----------



## Earlepap

Love the idea of using chemistry lab stuff. Reminds me of the Johnny Ball endorsed chemistry set I had as a kid.


----------



## MWJB

"Even wondering if a thick coathanger has enough length & strength to suspend a plastic cone (~100g, plus grinds, plus water, plus brew water in pulse pours...200g-ish) over a cup? I'll give it a crack when I get home... "

I'll leave it to Professor Denzil Dexter to give you the unsurprising result of this rather hair-brained scheme...different experiment but same verdict...;-)






Mind you I might have innovated the world's first coffee sprinkler!


----------



## MWJB

MWJB said:


> "Even wondering if a thick coathanger has enough length & strength to suspend a plastic cone (~100g, plus grinds, plus water, plus brew water in pulse pours...200g-ish) over a cup? I'll give it a crack when I get home... "
> 
> I'll leave it to Professor Denzil Dexter to give you the unsurprising result of this rather hair-brained scheme...different experiment but same verdict...;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mind you I might have innovated the world's first coffee sprinkler!


Perhaps I spoke too soon! Tried again, with the benefit of hindsight and sobriety...Version 2 will shortly be undergoing testing...

EDIT: Rather worryingly it appears that "Friday night, Rioja fuelled, reckless, I'll try anything once what can go wrong?" me is several orders of magnitude more sensible than "Saturday afternoon, chilled out, sober" me.

First attempt with a large plastic pourover looked to be going well until I got cocky & dolloped too much water in...hey presto...Coffee catapult! Managed to salvage some of the brew & finish up...bizarrely resulting cup was quite tasty...despite the grinds that jumped out of the filter into the mug!...perhaps that was just an expectation thing?

2nd attempt was a modelling excercise with a Hario permanent filter cone - this works...if you are VERY careful. "Possible", but definitely not adviseable, insurance claims stemming from such attempts may not result in compensation! ;-).

Next week on "How daft can you get?" I will be investigating fire....is it really as hot as everyone says? My mum is right, I need to invest in another TV licence and devote more time to sedentary gawping and less to discovering new ways to spray coffee grounds up the walls...


----------



## Earlepap

MWJB said:


> I will be investigating fire....is it really as hot as everyone says?


I actually laughed out loud. LOLs all round!


----------



## pendragoncs

mmm fancy a Copper brewstation....

http://www.baristaexchange.com/forum/topics/v60-station-for-less-than-20


----------



## Earlepap

Wow, those look fantastic. Did you see the one someone linked on the second page of comments? - http://tinyurl.com/9a2bgg5

We should have a competition. Most ridiculous hand crafted brewing station wins a bag of beans.


----------



## Outlaw333

Early birthday present










You know one of the coolest things about them is the hook hole in the back, one of the biggest pains in my butt was trying to find space for scales but Hario have it covered and they are hanging on the back wall as we speak. The auto switch off is 5mins aswell which is amazing, no more premature switching off! True 'touch' buttons are a lovely feature and they are off the weighing platform as you can see which is great and means no upsetting anything when you tare, which doesn't really do anything but it always bugged me. They are really nicely made with the slight exception of the fact there are no rubber feet, I would imagine this is for accuracy though so Hario are forgiven. All in all, a great piece of kit!


----------



## lookseehear

Well jealous!


----------



## Outlaw333

wait a minute Luke, your signiture say's Roy & 'Alex' does that mean you have your Duetto? If so I must have missed your post! = Well Jealous!!


----------



## fatboyslim

Old news Nick! He ordered his Duetto awhile ago now. Are those fish keeping you busy?...Gangster, waa gawn?


----------



## Outlaw333

Eeeasy now rude bwoi!! m'know he be orderin' but m'neva hear him say "Eeey mon, me gat dat Duetto na" ya Rasklat!


----------



## lookseehear

'Sup blud - I's got dis Duetto ting goin on innit.

Unfortunately dear chum, its departure has been held up in Italy so not in my possession yet! Have emailed Claudette for an update but no reply yet :-(


----------



## Outlaw333

Oh No!! That explains what I said in the last post! It sucks having to wait on delays like that when you are excited about something, I discovered today a mistake in the Apple tracking service for my new Macbook Pro, yesterday it said that it had come from Cork and was waiting in Barnstaple for delivery today, it turns out it's in Koeln Germany and due for delivery on the 23rd!

Never mind, you know what Guinness say about waiting and best things! I believe it to be true..

How long have you been waiting now?


----------



## lookseehear

I posted as soon as I agreed to the sale (via email as they aren't in stock on the website) on the 8th. Knew there would have been a bit of waiting though so not too worried.


----------

